

Mimi Silbert and the Delancey Street Foundation (2010) - adamzerner
http://nathanmarz.com/blog/mimi-silbert-the-greatest-hacker-in-the-world.html

======
lpsz
If you're in SF, you're missing out if you haven't checked out their
restaurant near the Bay Bridge.

~~~
scarmig
The food there is rather mediocre, TBH.

